# Spring 6 verfügbar



## KonradN (17. Nov 2022)

Das Spring Framework 6 ist nun veröffentlicht:








						Spring Framework 6.0 goes GA
					

<p>Dear Spring community,</p> <p>It is my pleasure to announce that Spring Framework 6.0.0 is generally available from Maven Central now! This is the start of a new framework generation for 2023 and beyond, embracing current and upcoming innovations in OpenJDK and the Java ecosystem. At the same...




					spring.io
				




Mit der neuen Version gibt es einige Veränderungen:

Java 17 wird als minimale Version vorgegeben.
Jakarta EE9+, also auch schon ein Fokus auf Jakarta 10 APIs (Also z.B. Servlet 6.0, JPA 3.1 - also gut, wenn man Tomcat 10,1 / Hibernate ORM 6.1 nutzen will)
GraalVM Unterstützung mit Spring Boot 3 (da soll im November noch das Release kommen, derzeit ist ein RC2 verfügbar)
Unterstützung für virtuelle Threads kommt da jetzt auch schon: https://spring.io/blog/2022/10/11/embracing-virtual-threads (Klar, ist in Java 19 selbst erst Preview!)

Evtl. auch interessant der Artikel auf Heise:








						Spring Framework 6 verarbeitet Native Images und baut auf Jakarta EE 9 oder 10
					

Spring setzt in der neuen Version 6 Java 17 voraus und wechselt zu Jakarta EE 9+. Außerdem bietet es Support für Native Image.




					www.heise.de


----------

